# missing members



## bevann (Nov 11, 2015)

Just wonder what ever happened to Marty in TN I think.always loved reading her stories about her horses and her German shepherd.Also miss reading the adventures of Boss Mare from MD.Please check in and let us know how you are doing.With the holidays coming I think of people I enjoyed here on The forum


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 11, 2015)

Same here!


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 11, 2015)

Me too Bev


----------



## Renee (Nov 12, 2015)

And where is Jill? I miss the discussions on the Backporch that sometimes got heated


----------



## Renee (Nov 12, 2015)

And Leia and Myrna.......


----------



## chandab (Nov 12, 2015)

Renee said:


> And where is Jill? I miss the discussions on the Backporch that sometimes got heated


Pretty sure you can find Jill on FB. I think that's is where we've lost a few members to.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 12, 2015)

I miss Jill too


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 12, 2015)

I miss several that used to post some very amusing stories in the wonderful journey with our little munchkins.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 12, 2015)

Marty disappeared from here and FB--just gone.


----------



## Miniv (Nov 13, 2015)

Jill and Leia are on FB.

Leia has been very busy re-cooping from the wild fire in Northern CA. and also preparing for a wedding in the near future.

Her horses were safe from the fire, but as you probably know, she and her fiance's place was burned to the ground.

They have fortunately found a rental and a lot of wonderful people donated things to help them get settled again.


----------



## misty'smom (Nov 14, 2015)

I miss Jill too, and Lady K can't think of her real name, my old brain isn't working tonight!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey, guys . I'm doing okay and have been on FaceBook but I will make a point of checking in here more often. I will always love LB and the members who make it special. Thank you, MA, for telling me about this thread!


----------



## Renee (Nov 16, 2015)

There you are!


----------



## REO (Nov 16, 2015)

So many I miss


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 16, 2015)

Good to see you Jill! I miss your posts. I´ve had several people e-mail asking about you since around June. I'd sent several emails since you sent me the book recommendation. Happy to hear from you!


----------



## Boss Mare (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm here! Thanks for thinking of me!

I do check the forum occasionally, but sadly it just isn't the same. I think it fizzed with the other forms of social media - I wouldn't even had noticed this post if it wasn't for Robin messaging me on FB (thank you!) ..

I am good, busy, busy, busy. I work a lot, still doing the dog grooming thing. Just celebrated my one year wedding anniversary November 1st.

I still own five minis and one biggie. All is great.

I still own Rowdy Babe, "Passion" and Una Mancha, "Destiny" that I got from you Bev. They are both great little horses! Destiny is the app that had the locking stifle, she's wonderful. I lost "Ozzy" or Paint By Numbers in 2007 when an unknown 'thing' and took the lives of five horses.

I hope everyone is well, there are SO many members I miss!


----------



## AngC (Nov 18, 2015)

rabbitsfizz - Jane

If that woman said "jump" I would have asked "how high?" I loved reading her down-to-earth advice.


----------



## bevann (Nov 22, 2015)

Boss Mare ,glad to hear from you.I still have Fancy ,her older sister Scooter, and my Big Daddy gelding(previously my stallion)I remember your horses just can't remember who their parents were.Happy anniversary and check in once in a while with us.


----------



## REO (Dec 18, 2015)

YAY!


----------



## LindaL (Dec 22, 2015)

I keep in contact with most people now on FB, but I do lurk here once in awhile. I have no posted here recently.

For those who dont know, our year started out very bad...Deb was in an accident and she broke her leg just below the knee. She had surgery to put a plate and screws in. Complications with infection made recovery take a bad turn and she needed another surgery to remove the hardware. Then came PT and building strength...she was out of work for 7 months!! We struggled financially, but kept positive and looked towards some goals. She will never walk normally...until she has a total new knee done...so another surgery down the road!

We got legally married on our 6th anniversary of our 1st wedding...April 4th...at sunset!

Deb went to Nationals without me this year...she deserved it! Jet came home with another Top Ten...this time in driving!

I am finally employed...I actually got a job last January working for a dry cleaners, but I was very unhappy so continued to look for something better and finally found it in August. I work for the school district as a bus assistant. I enjoy it for the most part...we have good kids on our bus!

We currently have 10 horses. Its a good number for us...but oh wait...we have 2 foals coming in 2016! Our 1st foals since 2012.

Looking forward to putting 2015 in the past (well, except the wedding...lol)...and hoping 2016 brings nothing but great things for us!

MIchelle (Boss Mare)...look me up on FB...Linda Owen,


----------



## Ashley (Dec 22, 2015)

I think the overall change of the forums makes the oldies lurk more, but they seem to all be here.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Dec 23, 2015)

Ashley said:


> I think the overall change of the forums makes the oldies lurk more, but they seem to all be here.


Hey Ashley. I am curious....what exactly are the overall changes?


----------



## Ashley (Dec 23, 2015)

Just in general. People started to take things to personally and discussions couldn't be had with out people losing it. Resulting in rule changes and what not. Rigid environment and people stop wanting to post to risk "offending" somebody.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 24, 2015)

I just checked in today for the first time in months. I am getting older but still very much involved with the minis, except we did stop breeding. So now training, showing and sharing. I think the biggest change is not to the forum but that many of us are on Facebook, and just can't check everything all the time! I am Mary Adams and can be found through Leia. And I met Bevann in person at the Area 1 AMHR show last year, right when they announced we had won the halter obstacle class (with Princess) and came in 3rd with 2 year old Jake!


----------



## Marty (Dec 26, 2015)

I got a message today to report to the forum. There have been huge changes in my family. My wonderful son Daniel is now a single dad staying with us temporarily and our precious little granddaughter (3) lives here with us at least 3+ weeks out of the month. That is where my focus is full time so I'm very busy all the time. She is horse crazy and loves grooming and even cleaning stalls too.Its hard to keep her out of the barn. Life couldn't be better. Thanks for asking.

.


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 27, 2015)

Continued prayers for you and your family Marty. I'm glad to hear you are happy and that little Lexis is still horse crazy! It's so much fun to share the love of animals with our grand children. I'm sorry to hear about Daniel, life isn't always as perfect as we imagine it to be. Our plans aren't always Gods plans. He'll be OK. Big hugs to you Marty, would love to hear from you now and then.


----------



## lvponies (Jan 3, 2016)

Marty,

It's so good to "see" you. I think of you often and have hoped all was going well with you and your family.

Kim Shifflett


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 9, 2016)

Ashley said:


> Just in general. People started to take things to personally and discussions couldn't be had with out people losing it. Resulting in rule changes and what not. Rigid environment and people stop wanting to post to risk "offending" somebody.


Ashley is very likely correct concerning several missing members. I really cannot say for sure. I just clicked on the rules and to be quiet honest, I do not know which were added or changed but my attention span is so small it was more than I could take in, so I skimmed over them. There is a whole lot of what you cannot do. Let me just emphasize that I am not trying to flame the moderators here. I am just being honest. Anyone that has ever read anything I ever replied to or a topic I began knows that I speak from the heart. True, you can go find help with search tool and best of threads, but it is sad that so many of whom I would consider jewels in the proper care and training of the horses are now not posting any longer. I miss the banter, the humor, the surprises, and interesting comments that used to come out of the old Porch. In my time here I only know of one antagonizer that got booted off (possibly in lieu of an internet exorcism) and it was much deserved in my opinion. No doubt there have been a whole lot of other situations I do not know about. I just know that the forums are not very interesting any more. I can watch paint dry without having to make any computer key strokes. I miss the contributions all the different personalities made, whether I thought they were right, wrong, or indifferent. No doubt a lot of people have just moved on because they have new interests and life style changes. Others likely still look but don't bother to check in for a number of reasons. I sure do miss Jill's political cartoons.


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 13, 2016)

Today I read on The Back Yard forum that posting there required 450 previous postings in the other forums. I thought it was 150. Maybe it got changed, maybe it was never 150. Dunno. That being said, the newbies need to post more and come on board.


----------

